# What's wrong with my Classic?



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

Houston, I have a problem. When I switch on my Classic, the boiler begins to heat up, but after a few seconds the neon in the power switch flickers and then goes off and nothing then happens. Any ideas please?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Possible fault / high resistance in the switch ? =burnt contacts ?


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

I can't smelling any burning which would suggest a burnt contact issue. The machine is only just over a year old (typical).


----------



## shuikit (Oct 7, 2014)

If you brought it from somewhere UK based, then you might be able to claim that it wasn't fit for purpose.

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/shopping/consumer-rights-refunds-exchange


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

NeilR said:


> I can't smelling any burning which would suggest a burnt contact issue. The machine is only just over a year old (typical).


 You could PM Mark, via gaggiamanualservice and ask him.


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

shuikit said:


> If you brought it from somewhere UK based, then you might be able to claim that it wasn't fit for purpose.
> 
> http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/shopping/consumer-rights-refunds-exchange


I bought it from a retailer in Manchester, but unfortunately they have subsequently ceased trading.


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> You could PM Mark, via gaggiamanualservice and ask him.


Thanks, I'll try Mark.


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

The fault does seem strange, as the neon in the power light comes on initially and the boiler starts to heat up. After 30 seconds or so, the neon starts flickering then goes out, almost as if the resistance is increasing somewhere, creating an open circuit. I've checked the thermal fuse and there is continuity through it.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Neil disconnect the switch and connect test meter across terminals and check resistance,flick switch on /off. This may not prove fault as it could only show when power is going through to build resistance.


----------



## shuikit (Oct 7, 2014)

NeilR said:


> I bought it from a retailer in Manchester, but unfortunately they have subsequently ceased trading.


If you bought it on a CREDIT card then I think you could pursue a not fit for purpose claim against them


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

shuikit said:


> If you bought it on a CREDIT card then I think you could pursue a not fit for purpose claim against them


This. Contact your bank if you paid via credit card.


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

shuikit said:


> If you bought it on a CREDIT card then I think you could pursue a not fit for purpose claim against them


If they ceased trading then there is no one to claim against.


----------



## WilliamPiper (Oct 6, 2014)

It is correct to say that if you bought it with a credit card, and cost more than (I think) £100, then if you can't claim against the supplier, you have a claim against the bank instead.


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah, thats actually right. See http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/shopping/section75-protect-your-purchases


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. The machine is just over 12 months old though and I assume the Gaggia warranty is limited to 12 months? Therefore, wouldn't the credit card company reject any claim?


----------



## shuikit (Oct 7, 2014)

No, that's pretty irrelevant as the law states different, though it is what most retailers and manufacturers would lead you to believe that this is the case. Basically, the sales of goods act 1979 says that the goods have to be 'fit for purpose' eg they should not have any inherent faults. In this case, the Gaggia should last under normal use many years and as yours has stopped working after just over one then you could say that it had an inherent fault. Normally this law is only applicable between the retailer and the consumer as these are the two parties that the contract is between (every sale is basically a contract and thus has to conform to relevant laws etc) and thus any manufacturer warranty is outside of this. When you use a credit card, then the contract becomes a bit more complex in that there's now 3 parties involved, the way I think about it which I'm not 100% sure is accurate, is that the credit card company actually purchases the item and then you have a contract with them to pay back the item etc.

Please have a read at the moneysavingexpert links that have been posted previously, they go into a lot more detail and explain things well. There's possibly even some template letters if you dig around.

Yes, they may just reject the claim, however in my experience, a well written letter with all the relevant legislation mentioned and a suitable threat of the small claims court normally does the trick.


----------



## WilliamPiper (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes, shuikit is correct: the bank buys the item and you pay them back. The Consumer Credit Act makes them as liable as the seller. If they reject the claim, you may need to claim in the County Court small claims track - but they have no defence and you will get a judgement which the bank will honour. This will include costs and court fees. It can all be done online.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Or you could go to the ombudsman which is free and carries no risk of cost or stress of court. Might take a bit longer though.


----------

